

Show HN: Standard Resume – A no-nonsense resume creator - rileyt
https://standardresume.co/

======
tranv94
Tested it briefly, the start and stop dates don't extend nearly far enough.
Interesting idea though. It could be looked down upon because maybe some
employers will think you didn't put as much thought into your résumé and just
used a template

~~~
rileyt
The date ranges have been extended all the way back to 1970.

Don't most people use templates for their resumes? From our initial research
with hiring managers and recruiters, they valued readability and scanability
over fancy design and customization, which is why we chose to go with one,
very well designed and easy to read style.

------
rileyt
Hey Hacker News, we’ve been working on this prototype for a while and would
love to get some early feedback from you guys. If you have a minute, please
click through, try it out and let us know what you think.

~~~
sagari
any samples?

~~~
rileyt
[http://www.rsm.io/rileyt](http://www.rsm.io/rileyt)

------
marcusmartins
Can you access your resume in JSON format?

~~~
rileyt
Yes. Here is a sample link: [http://www.rsm.io/json/dana-
andrews](http://www.rsm.io/json/dana-andrews)

~~~
marcusmartins
That's a really nice feature

